# Gt Lts Dh



## LTS-Spinner (26. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Ihrs!

Hab kürzlich nen Rahmen geschossen, ist nen LTS DH aus 97' oder 98'. Wollte den zum rumturnen nehmen. Angeblich hat der die Größe "L". Kommt mir aber sehr klein vor. Bräuchte einen etwas längeren Rahmen :-(
Nun meine Frage, hat jemand Unterlagen oder kann jemand Angaben zu den Geometrien machen ("S", "M", "L")?
Vor allem Sitzrohrlänge, Steuerrohrlänge, Oberrohrlänge?
Eins hab ich schon festgestellt, die Kettenstreben sind 1cm länger als in den LTS & STS.... ach und die 150 mm Federweg sind gelogen, es sind nur 120 mm....... wäre für Aufklärung dankbar

Grüße ausm Pott


----------



## kingmoe (27. Oktober 2003)

Hast du ein Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (28. Oktober 2003)

Jau, das mit den Bildern klappt hier oft irgendwie nich, ich versuchs nochmal.....


----------



## LTS-Spinner (2. November 2003)

Hey, nochn Bild und bitte nicht so stürmisch mit den Antworten ;-)


----------



## GTdanni (2. November 2003)

Mensch wie groß bist du denn??? Der Sattel steht ja raus wie ne Antenne auch der Vorbau und der Lenker sehen an dem Rad aus wie an nem Kinderfahrrad.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (4. November 2003)

Ich sag ja ich könnte nen längeren Rahmen gebrauchen... ;-)) Wenn's ruppig wird versenke ich die Stütze natürlich so weit wie geht (und da geht einiges, man sollz nich glauben...) dann sieht das nicht mehr ganz so schlimm aus. 
Wer kann mir den nun angaben zu diesem Rahmentyp machen?

Grüße


----------



## kingmoe (5. November 2003)

Ich glaube, 1997 und 1998 waren die LTS DH eigttnlich gleich. Das obige Bike ist eines der 1997 und 1998 verkauften Frame-Sets. 1998 kostete das Kit 4,499 DM.
Hier ein Paar Bilder:

1997:


----------



## kingmoe (5. November 2003)

1998, Teil 1:


----------



## kingmoe (5. November 2003)

und 1998 Teil 2:


----------



## LTS-Spinner (6. November 2003)

Hey, danke, super! Wenn ich das richtig entziffern kann gab es den also mit 51,6, 54,1 und 57,6 cm langem Oberrohr. Ich gehe gleich mal nachmessen..... by the way, die Länge wird mitte- mitte gemessen und zwar auf Höhe Achse Oberrohr?


----------



## LTS-Spinner (6. November 2003)

Ahh, ich sehe gerade, der rahmen auf der obersten Abbildung hat ein größeres Steuerrohr und der Überstand des Sattelrohres gegenüber dem Gusset sieht auch viel größer aus, meiner ähnelt eher dem mittlerem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (7. November 2003)

BOAHH ****! Es ist der "S" Rahmen.... hat jemand den in "L"? Hat mir nen Typ bei Ebay als "L" Rahmen verkauft. Man, das ist nicht das erste Mal daß ich einen vermeintlich großen Rahmen kaufe und dann stellt sich im nachhinein heraus, daß es doch ein ganz anderer ist :-(


----------



## LTS-Spinner (11. Dezember 2003)

Guck Du hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3643469484&category=27948&rd=1

Is aber leider auch nen "S"....


----------



## Frazer (11. Dezember 2003)

Also, ich bin den Rahmen '97 auch mal gefahren (da waren 120mm Federweg an nem DH auch net unbedingt wenig   ), die Rahmengröße war auch S und ich muss sagen, dass mir die Geometrie und Agilität des Bikes ganz gut gefallen hat. Und ich bin 1,80m groß, sollte somit eigentlich auch min. nen M fahren.

War übrigens ein Vorserienrahmen...

Wennst Deinen Rahmen mal loswerden willst, können wir also gern mal über nen Preis verhandeln  

Grüße
Frazer


----------



## joerghag (12. Dezember 2003)

hi großer,
schlechte bilder. in echt sieht das geweih gar nicht so krass aus.

gruß joerghag


----------



## LTS-Spinner (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi Frazer!

Wenn Du mir nen "M" oder nen "L" besorgst sind wir im Geschäft.....


----------



## LTS-Spinner (8. Januar 2004)

Hi Moe!

Sag mal, irgenswo hab ich doch gelesen daß Du ne CD vorbereitest oder bereits vorbereitet hast (damit ich in Zukunft besser Bescheid weiß), wie kann ich da dran kommen?


Grüße

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BILLFISH (30. September 2020)

hallo gibts den rahmen noch?


----------

